# Treffen auf Fehmarn



## Fehmarn (17. September 2007)

Wer hat Lust und Laune die Brandungsangelsaison ein zu leuten?
Würde gerne mit ein paar Boardies ein kleines Anglertreffen am Samstag den *29.09.2007 auf der Insel Fehmarn* organisieren. 
Also wenn ihr Lust und Zeit habt, dann meldet euch bei mir!
                                      |wavey:


----------



## Ollistricker (17. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Hallo Fehmarn,
ich werde ab dem 28.09. für etwa eine Woche in Heiligenhafen sein und mit Sicherheit auch den einen oder anderen Tag auf der Insel verbringen. Allerdings bin ich ein reiner Spinnfischer.


----------



## baltic25 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Hallo

Ich ab dem 26.9-30.9 auf der Insel und werde jeden Abend irgendwo stehen:vik:
Hat einer schon was über Fänge in Westerm. am Leuchtturm gehört...lohnt der weg dahin...

Gruß
baltic25


----------



## Fehmarn (18. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*



baltic25 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hat einer schon was über Fänge in Westerm. am Leuchtturm gehört...lohnt der weg dahin...
> 
> Gruß
> baltic25



kommt hier immer mehr oder weniger auf den Wind an#h


----------



## Fehmarn (18. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

an:
Ollistricker

baltic25

Big Troll
 
 wäre doch toll wenn alle am *29.09.* könnten
...vieleicht kommen ja sogar noch mehr zum |bla:, #: & #g


----------



## Ollistricker (19. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Also wie gesagt ich bin auf jeden Fall da und werde jeden Tag von früh bis spät im Wasser stehen :q Wenn´s um´s angeln geht bin ich ein bißchen verrückt|uhoh: und die Zeit an der Küste muß ich ja auch voll auskosten. Ist ja von mir aus nicht grade um die Ecke. Kenne mich aber mittlerweile etwas auf der Insel aus. Sag einfach wann und wo dann kann man sich ja mal zum gemeinsamen fischen treffen.


----------



## baltic25 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*



Ollistricker schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt ich bin auf jeden Fall da und werde jeden Tag von früh bis spät im Wasser stehen :q Wenn´s um´s angeln geht bin ich ein bißchen verrückt|uhoh: und die Zeit an der Küste muß ich ja auch voll auskosten. Ist ja von mir aus nicht grade um die Ecke. Kenne mich aber mittlerweile etwas auf der Insel aus. Sag einfach wann und wo dann kann man sich ja mal zum gemeinsamen fischen treffen.


 
Wie ich Ollisticker...ich bin genauso bekloppt:vik:
Vieleicht sollten wir die Handynummer per PN austauschen und uns dann mal vorort kurzschliessen


----------



## Fehmarn (19. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Ich bin der Meinung, man könnte es doch hier in Staberhuk versuchen.
  Da hat man gute Aussichten auf ne Meerforelle, 
  und mit einer Brandungsrute sind auch Platte und Dorsche drin.
Also Sonnenuntergang wird am *29.09. *ca. gegen 19.15Uhr sein...will heißen das ich die zwei Stunden davor und die zwei danach angeln möchte. Also ca. *von 17Uhr bis 21Uhr*.                                         
(wenn´s läuft natürlich bis open End)
Was denkt ihr?|wavey:


----------



## baltic25 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Hallo

siehst du, da gehen die Meinungen bei mehreren schon auseinander...ich werde entweder in Westerm oder Fehmarnsund sein.


----------



## Fehmarn (19. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Fehmarn-Sund ist auch OK für mich...#h


----------



## Big Troll (19. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Moin @ all,
also ich bin vom 23. bis zum 30.9. mal wieder auf der Sonnen#tinsel.
Ich werde, je nach Wetter und Windverhältnissen, mit der Brandungsrute oder der Spinnrute angeln. 
Da ich in Westermarkelsdorf wohne, werde ich wohl überwiegend hier oder in Altenteil fischen. Wer noch???

Ich bin aber gerne bereit mal 'rüberzukommen, wenn hier "oben" nichts "läuft"#d, "geht" in Presen oder am Staberhuk eigentlich immer "was"#a!
Am 29. ab 17°° in Staberhuk zwecks:m |bla: #: |asmil: und #g wäre für mich o.k.
Wir sollten eventuell kurz #x

Gruß Werner

Handy Nr. gerne per PN!


----------



## Ollistricker (19. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Hallo,
also ich denke man sollte besser erst kurz vor dem angeln entscheiden wo man fischen geht. Grade an der Küste spielt der Wind doch eine bedeutende rolle. Staberhuk ist immer eine vielversprechende Stelle auch wenn es bis zum Riff am Leuchtturm ein ganz schönes Stück zu laufen ist. Hat sich aber bei mir bis jetzt immer gelohnt. Handynummern austauschen ist ne gute Idee zwecks kurzfristiger Absprache, wo man sich treffen kann.


----------



## Fehmarn (20. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*



Big Troll schrieb:


> Moin @ all,
> "geht" in Presen oder am Staberhuk eigentlich immer "was"#a!



Kann es Dir nicht versprechen, aber sollte schon eigentlich was gehen.



Ollistricker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich denke man sollte besser erst kurz vor dem angeln entscheiden wo man fischen geht. Grade an der Küste spielt der Wind doch eine bedeutende rolle.



richtig!!!

...können wir bestimmt auch schon 2 Tage vorher bei Wetter.de abschätzen wohin uns der Wind weht...

Nun ja dann will ich mal kurz zusammenfassen: Westernmarkelsdorf, Staberhuk und Fehmarnsund sind in der engeren Auswahl.
Westen, Osten und Süden
keine schlechte Sache...

Und was gibt es zu :#2:?


----------



## baltic25 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Hallo Jungs

habe jedem mal meine Nummer per PN geschickt...können ja schon mal vorab miteinander sprechen.....ich glaube "BigTroll"ist ja schon früher da...der kann ja schon mal die Lage peilen wo was geht...

Gruß
baltic25


----------



## Big Troll (20. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*



Fehmarn schrieb:


> Und was gibt es zu :#2:?


 
Moin, 
@ Fehmarn, ich glaube am Diensag ist bei Svens Geburtstagfeier noch reichlich Gurkentee übergeblieben, wie wär's damit?:q

@ all, meine Handynummer folgt per PN.

Ich bin allerdings bis zum 23. noch "voll im Stress", das bedeutet erst Abends erreichbar#c.
Aber danach, beim Peilen,  eine Woche "jederzeit"!#h
Gruß Werner


----------



## Ollistricker (20. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Hallo ihr drei,
hoffe ihr habt alle meine Handynummer per PN erhalten. Dann müssen ja jetzt nur noch das Wetter und die Fische mitspielen.|jump:Freu mich schon auf ne Woche Ostsee und darauf mal ein paar Leute aus dem Bord kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Fehmarn (21. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Hello again
habe auch an alle drei per PN ein paar Info´s zu meiner Person und meine Nummer gepostet.

Trinkt ihr schwedisches, norwegisches oder dänisches Bier?



Carlsberg Pilsner 


oder Carlsberg Sort Guld


oder Harboe Bjørnebryg


oder Lapin Kulta


oder                                                                                                                                                                                                            Tuborg Pils


oder                                                                                                                                                                                                             Småland


----------



## Big Troll (21. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Moin Jung's,
@ Fehmarn....has'te Angst vor'm Gurkentee|uhoh:, oder ist an der Nordküste 'ne Fähre oder 'n dänischer Versorger gestrandet?

Gruß Werner

PS::#2:, Hauptsache kalt!#6


----------



## Ollistricker (21. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Hallo,
@ Fehmarn, also mir ist es egal welches Bier. Wäre nett von dir wenn du das besorgen würdest. Allerdings kann man ja eh nicht viel trinken weil wir ja noch fahren müssen aber 1-2 Döschen ist schon ok denke ich. Werde dir natürlich das Bier bezahlen falls du es besorgst.
Ein guter Freund und Angelkumpel mit dem ich schon so einige Touren nach Schweden und Dänemark gemacht habe wird wohl auch mit mir zur Küste kommen.
Also dann, wir hören (bzw. schreiben) uns.


----------



## Fehmarn (22. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*



Ollistricker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ein guter Freund und Angelkumpel mit dem ich schon so einige Touren nach Schweden und Dänemark gemacht habe wird wohl auch mit mir zur Küste kommen.
> Also dann, wir hören (bzw. schreiben) uns.


Ist doch nett... von meinen Bekannten kommt event. auch noch jemand mit. Das Treffen mausert sich langsam zum Event :q.



Big Troll schrieb:


> Moin Jung's,
> ist an der Nordküste 'ne Fähre oder 'n dänischer Versorger gestrandet?



Die Läden haben hier noch Bier in Dosen (Pfandfrei) ist nur für den Export bestimmt. Kannst Dir als Deutscher gar nicht kaufen... da muss man sich ausweisen das man aus Scandinavien kommt und eine Exporterklärung ausfüllen das Du es auch dahin bringst... 
PS: ...und wir fahren doch mit dem Schlauchboot dahin oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## Ollistricker (22. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Hey ist ja ne feine Sache, der Haken daran ist wohl nur das keiner von uns aus Scandinavien kommt oder hast du da vielleicht Beziehungen als Marktleiter das du da ran kommst.



> Ist doch nett... von meinen Bekannten kommt event. auch noch jemand mit. Das Treffen mausert sich langsam zum Event :q.


Super, je mehr kommen um so besser. Macht auch mehr Spaß und man kann ne Menge |bla: über Tips und Tricks usw.


----------



## Fehmarn (22. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

@ Olli ...kein Problem mach Dir da mal kein Kopf.#h


----------



## Big Troll (23. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Moin,  
jetzt geht's looooos! :z    :q

Ich bin dann nur noch #x "erreichbar".

Gruß Werner #h


----------



## schorschl (24. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Tach auch, die Herrschaften!

Nachdem meine "Meeresfrüchtchen" hier in Minden meistens nicht den Hintern hoch nach Fehmarn kriegen, gedenke ich am Freitag gegen Nachmittag mal wieder alleine auf dort einzutrudeln. Zwecks freudiger Geselligkeit mit Gleichgesinnten würde ich mich auch ganz gerne mal bei euch blicken lassen - wenn ich es denn schaffe. 

Erfahrungsgemäss sind meine Nächte am Meer immer recht anstrengend - ich schlafe am Strand und bin, meinen Jahresringen entsprechend morgends dann etwas morsch in den Bandscheiben... Aber schaun wir mal, wann und wo das Treffen denn statt findet, bzw. wie der Wind steht. Könnte ja mal ganz nett werden!

Grüsse aus Minden,
vom Schorsch aus der Pfalz


----------



## baltic25 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Gib mal deine Handynr. per PN dann können wir ja mal rdeden am Freitag abend oder Samstag morgen


----------



## Ollistricker (24. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Jau noch einer mehr. Um so besser#6. Wird ja ein richtiger Volksauflauf. Wird sicher ein nettes Treffen.


----------



## baltic25 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Ab Mittwoch um 14Uhr bin ich am Strand


----------



## Fehmarn (24. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*



baltic25 schrieb:


> Ab Mittwoch um 14Uhr bin ich am Strand



Achtung!!!|bigeyes Wattwürmer vorbestellen, jedenfalls bei Baltic Kölln Burgstaaken -> 04371/9846 (war am Montag nix mehr zu holen... die nächsten kommen am Mittwoch und zum Wochenende sind auch schon sehr viele vorbestellt...)
Es gibt natürlich noch andere Anbieter, aber die Qualität ist nicht unbedingt die Beste...



Ollistricker schrieb:


> Jau noch einer mehr. Um so besser#6. Wird ja ein richtiger Volksauflauf. Wird sicher ein nettes Treffen.



Jo das ist doch echt nicht schlecht...



schorschl schrieb:


> Zwecks freudiger Geselligkeit mit Gleichgesinnten würde ich mich auch ganz gerne mal bei euch blicken lassen - wenn ich es denn schaffe.



 Willkommen an Bord (bzw. Strand) schick mir doch auch bitte Deine Handynummer per PN…

@ AB-Fehmarn-Brandungs-Team
...läuft ganz gut zur Zeit, schöne Dorsche vom Strand aus...(auf Wattis)


----------



## baltic25 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*



Fehmarn schrieb:


> @ AB-Fehmarn-Brandungs-Team
> ...läuft ganz gut zur Zeit, schöne Dorsche vom Strand aus...(auf Wattis)



Alles schon erledigt...der Name ist gut....zumindest ausbaufähig:vik:


----------



## Ollistricker (24. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Hallo, habe schon gehört (gelesen) das an der Küste nicht schlecht gefangen wird. Hoffe ich kann mir da mit der Spinnrute auch ein paar Ostsee-Leo´s rauslügen oder vielleicht sogar etwas SILBER:q. Wattis brauche ich nicht vorbestellen, glaube nicht das es was bringt wenn ich die an meinen Snaps hänge#d.


----------



## schorschl (24. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Also es gibt tatsächlich welche: Handyverweigerer. 

Ich muss den ganzen Tag so viel quatschen dass ich gerne mal nicht erreichbar bin, und somit auch keines benutze. Also, baltic 25, fehmarn, ollistricker - ist kein Problem wenn mir einer von euch seine Nummer mailt. Ich melde ich mich dann Samstag vormittags. Oder wir schaffen es bis Freitag morgen noch einen festen Treffpunkt zu vereinbaren... wäre ja vielleicht auch nicht schlecht?

Spinnrute + Gummihose nehm' ich vorsichtshalber auch mal mit...

Freu mich schon!
Schorsch aus der Pfalz


----------



## schorschl (26. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Jungens!

Sind Big Troll und baltic 25 schon beim verdünnen des Gurkentees? Mache mir ja etwas Sorgen wg. der Gummihose... Laut Wetterbericht sollte man besser wohl erst ab Sonntag eintrudeln? Onkel Fehmarn, lass mal hören. Und Olli - wie sieht's bei Dir aus?

Gruss, Georg


----------



## Fehmarn (27. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Yes BigTroll und Baltic25 sind schon da, habe schon mit Big telefoniert.
  Olli wollte Freitag Abend kommen. (Grüße Dich#h)
  Na ja Wetterbericht für Fehmarn ist meist nicht zuverlässig.
    Meist bekommen wir nix ab und direkt hinter der Fehmarn Sund Brücke ist das totale Unwetter.
  Bin selbst gespannt…;+


----------



## dorschiie (27. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*



Fehmarn schrieb:


> Yes BigTroll und Baltic25 sind schon da, habe schon mit Big telefoniert.
> Olli wollte Freitag Abend kommen. (Grüße Dich#h)
> Na ja Wetterbericht für Fehmarn ist meist nicht zuverlässig.
> Meist bekommen wir nix ab und direkt hinter der Fehmarn Sund Brücke ist das totale Unwetter.
> Bin selbst gespannt…;+


so kennt man die insel.
wie oft habe ich schon an der belitzwerft geangelt und mir den regen auf dem festland angesehen.:q
ich würde ja auch gerne bei euch sein nur kommt es leider zufrüh.
wir sind erst anfang november wieder auf der insel.
ich wünsche euch viel spass und gute fänge.


----------



## Ollistricker (27. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Ich fahre auf jeden Fall morgen (Freitag) hoch nach Heiligenhafen da kann mich nichts von abhalten, erst recht nicht so ein bisschen Regen und Wind. War letztes Jahr um den 1. November auch auf der Insel und genau in der Nacht zum 1. gab es ein mächtigen Wetterumschwung von +10°C auf mal eben -3°C natürlich mit Schnee begleitet. Allerdings war nur die Insel weiß und das Festland nicht. Habe da zwar nix gefangen weil ein ca. 200 Meter breiter, dunkel brauner Streifen um die ganze Insel war aber spass gemacht hat es trotzdem. Also Fische ich komme, zieht euch schon mal warm an :q


----------



## schorschl (27. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Und der Schorschl trudelt am Samstag ein... vorsichtshalber dann halt mit Ski-Hose!

Gute Fahrt auch, Olli!
Gruss, Georg


----------



## Ollistricker (27. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Alles klar Georg wir sehen uns dann am Samstag. Wünsch dir auch ne gute Fahrt.
Hoffe dir hat einer von den anderen seine Handynummer geschickt, wenn nicht dann mach ich das mal.


----------



## Pikepauly (27. September 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Ich bin am WE auch mit 2 Kumpels auffe Insel.
Scheint ja einiges los zu sein.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## baltic25 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Hallo Jungs

I BE BACK.....und ich muß sagen es war wirklich super...super Fänge#6...bis auf Freitag,viel Wasser wenig Fisch...aber die anderen Tage waren echt klasse:q:q....die ersten Filets sind schon verspeist:g......und Big Troll auch wieder heile angekommen...

Schön das man so viele nette Bordies kennengelernt hat:mecht super:k

Gruß an alle 

Baltic25


----------



## Big Troll (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*



baltic25 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> 
> I BE BACK.....und ich muß sagen es war wirklich super...super Fänge#6...bis auf Freitag,viel Wasser wenig Fisch...aber die anderen Tage waren echt klasse:q:q....die ersten Filets sind schon verspeist:g......und Big Troll auch wieder heile angekommen...
> 
> ...


"

Moin,
dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen#6!

Wir waren gestern gegen 16°° daheim.
Zwar sehr|gaehn: vom "Nacht..#:" (die grüne Kiste war nach Mitternacht erst voll), aber die ersten Platten haben wir dann doch noch Gestern in die Pfanne gepackt, einfach köööstlich :l!
Am Sonnabend so ab 23°° hatten die Leo's dann auch regelmässig "unbehinderten Zugang" zu meinen Ruten, und sie haben uns noch mal richtig schwitzen lassen.
Auch die Rute "Rechts von mir"(# hat sich dann noch regelmässig gebogen, da wurde dann auch noch richtig Dickfisch gefangen!#6
Dazu nochmal ein dickes Petriheil an FEHMARN, und ein herzliches Dankeschön für die Organisation.....!
Ich melde mich dann im November wegen einer "Neuauflage".

LG an alle netten Boadies, die wir in diesen Tagen kennenlernen durften, war schön mit Euch zu |bla:,zu :q, zu #a,zu #g ................
Big Troll


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Wart ihr die Jungs, die in Katharinenhof den Strand beleuchtet hatten!:

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Big Troll (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wart ihr die Jungs, die in Katharinenhof den Strand beleuchtet hatten!:
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Pauly


 
Moin Pauly, 
#d war'n wir nicht, aber das Feuerwerk war auch  aus der "Ferne" schön Anzusehen#6.
Wir war'n die Jungs die Fische gefangen haben
Wo warst du denn den ganzen Abend;+

Gruß  Big Troll#h


----------



## baltic25 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Falls ein neues kleines Angeltreffen ansteht bitte melden


----------



## Aal-Papst (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Hallo big troll!

Ich war mit Pauly am We auf Fehmarn. Wir waren am Samstag bis 20.00 Uhr am Katharinenhof. Hab zwei gute Tiger gefangen.

Gruß Olli


----------



## Fehmarn (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Hallo Leute |wavey: ich fand es auch richtig nett!
Habe viel dazu und viele nette Gleichgesinnte kennen gelernt.
Entschuldigt, das ich erst jetzt schreibe aber mich hat richtig das Brandungsfieber gepackt.
Werde wohl jetzt für ne Woche am Strand schlafen (Scherz):q
Wollte mich noch mal persönlich bei drei Leuten bedanken:
Zu erst bei Baltic25 der mir gezeigt hat was WEEEEIIIIIIIIITE bedeutet.|bigeyes (das will ich auch können)
Und zum zweiten bei Big Troll für seine Erfahrung und für das Rezept des Wundermittels.#6
Und zum dritten bei Olli fürs leuchten und die nette Gesellschaft.:m
Also wenn ihr noch mal hier seid unbedingt melden.
Wäre schön wenn wir in Kontakt bleiben.
Bis zum 2.Treffen des AB-Fehmarn-Brandungsteam|wavey:


----------



## schorschl (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Yes - Shit happens!

... und Schorschl ist der AB-Bubi, der Baltic 25 nicht erreichen konnte, weil dieser sein Handy nicht dabei hatte (...so Olli). Habe bei der Einfahrt nach Fehmarn die Massen an der Berlitz-Werft gesehen, und hatte wirklich keinen Bock auf eben diese... - Hatte keine Ahnung, dass ihr auch für mich einen Platz frei gehalten hattet dort. Wenn ich nur gewusst hätte, dass ihr dort fangen werdet... meinen Glückwunsch, ihr Glücklichen!

Selber Schuld. Hatte in Westermaklesdorf einen Dorsch mit seinen 39 cm in seine Heimat wieder entlasen - in der Gewissheit auf mehr von ihnen. Ebenso auch eine nette Aalmutter, später. Olli war ja auch noch dort! Zum spinnen. Und er hat ja auch fleissig geworfen. Besonders nach meinem ersten (...und letzten) Dorsch...

Ja, ich bereue. Besonders auch, weil mir später (Sonntagmorgen) auf meinem üblichen "Schlummerplatz" der Heimreise kurz vor Lübeck ein Junkie gegen 6.30 Uhr mit einer Eisenstange im Schlaf den Hals rumdrehen wollte... Konnte noch abhauen mit meinem alten Diesel.

Alles ist OK.
Bin dann beim nächsten Treffen hörig,
wenn ich noch darf.

Grüsse von Georg,
dem Schorsch aus der Pfalz


----------



## baltic25 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Hallo @all

ich bin auch wieder dabei...und dich Schorsch nehmen wir auch mit ...logisch...vieleicht werde ich Allerheiligen(1.11.07) nochmals auf Fehmarn sein....aber das entscheide ich kurzfristig|supergri

Gruß
Baltic25


----------



## Ollistricker (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Hallo Leute, #h
ich bin auch leider schon wieder zu Hause. Bin ganz eurer Meinung, war wirklich nett sich mal kennen gelernt zu haben. Von dem gemeinsamen angeln hatte ich als Spinnfischer zwar nicht so viel aber das war trotzdem ganz spaßig. Zumal ich ja noch einige Tage angeln vor mir hatte, die ich natürlich von morgens bis abends voll ausgenutzt habe :q. Leider habe ich nur eine kleine Mefo gefangen die wieder schwimmt und noch wachsen darf. Die Dorsche, muß ich gestehen habe ich nicht gezählt aber ich denke es waren so um die 20-25 Stück auf die 5 Tage verteilt. Habe aber nur die ab etwa 45cm mitgenommen. Die kleineren schwimmen auch wieder. Aber am Montag habe ich was richtig dickes dran gahabt. Also das war so, ich stehe mal wieder auf einem Riff und feuer meinen Blinker Richtung Horizont, als ich in etwa 40m Entfernung einen Biss bekomme, bei dem ich anfangs dachte ich hätte einen Hänger. Doch auf einmal nach ca. 1,8 Sekunden gibt der vermeindliche Hänger Gas und hat mir mal eben ca. 10-15m Schnur von der Rolle gerissen, hat dann gedreht und ist mit einem Affenzahn zurück auf mich zu geschwommen. Ich musste mächtig schnell kurbeln um den Kontakt zum Fisch nicht zu verlieren und dann gab es noch zwei knallharte Schläge in der Rute und weg war das Ungetüm.
Mit meinem Blinker :c#q :r hoffe nur das das arme Tier meinen Blinker wieder los wird und nicht daran verendet. Keine Ahnung was es war. Ich tippe mal auf eine größere Mefo. Aber ich komme wieder  Um Allerheiligen sind ich und mein Bekannter auch wieder für etwa eine Woche in Heiligenhafen. Vielleicht ist ja der ein oder andere von euch zu dieser Zeit auch wieder dort dann kann man sich ja Mal zum gemeinsamen SPINNFISCHEN treffen.
Und bevor der Matze jetzt einen Spruch ablässt, ich weiß DU bist ja eh auf Fehmarn.

Also Jungs, wir lesen, schreiben, hören uns


----------



## Big Troll (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Hallo Olli,
es freut mich das Du noch einige schöne Tage und Fische hattest, danke für den schönen Bericht:m
Den Blinkerräuber holst Du dir dann vier Wochen#6, dabei würde ich Dir gerne mit der Spinnrute helfen.

Ich versuche auch vom 1. bis 4. November auf die Sonneninsel zu kommen, kann ich aber erst in drei Wochen entscheiden#c.
Gruß Werner

PS:In den "letzten Tagen" ist es mir wieder bewusst geworden... 
Der schlechteste Angeltag ist immer noch schöner als der beste Arbeitstag!


----------



## Ollistricker (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Treffen auf Fehmarn*

Hallo,
nun ist es fest, bin mit meinem Kumpel ab dem 26.10. (abends) wieder in Heiligenhafen.
Denke das ich etwa eine Woche lang die Strände unsicher machen werde:q. Könnt euch ja melden wenn ihr auch zu der Zeit dort seid. 
@ Matze, werde mich bei dir noch per PN oder über Handy melden. Aber dieses Mal gehen wir Spinnfischen .


----------

